# Audio



## Musick82 (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi! I have an old school Amplifier 24watts, it was my Daddy’s, who has went to a better place now! Can someone let me know how to c, if it still works? It wld b, very Appreciated!


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Musick82 said:


> Hi! I have an old school Amplifier 24watts, it was my Daddy’s, who has went to a better place now! Can someone let me know how to c, if it still works? It wld b, very Appreciated!


Welcome!
We're gonna need some more info about that amp, maybe some pictures of the top and both ends where all the connections and controls are.
Your best option would be to find someone local that can bench test it for you, a local car audio store or electronics repair shop. Take a friend that knows a bit about car audio to avoid getting taken advantage of.


----------

